# My Snowflake..



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Hope you guys like it,.. Its got a real nice yellowish creamy patina...

: )


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

It's a beauty!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very very nice !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d love a Snowflake but I couldn`t afford one now :sadwalk:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Bootsy said:


> It's a beauty!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Best looking watch I've seen in a while.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

What a cracking pair! Look great on the colored natos!

Any more info on the age of both?? :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

Two really nice watches there!

There both high up on my list if I ever come into money!


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Both beautiful, but the Tudor takes it by a small margin. Think I'd prefer it on the red Nato though as the blue is a bit "cold" against the warmth of the yellowed indices.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Really Really REALLY Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What a nice pair! (oo-er missus!) Looking good on the Natos, though as said above, would swap them over.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

much as i like nato straps that stunning snowflake needs a bracelet.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

Lovely, though the Rolex just pips the post for me. What years are they, could I ask?


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

That snowflake is very pretty.


----------

